# Theodore Beza on God’s decree and Christ’s humanity and death



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 24, 2020)

For do we not believe that Christ had indeed Man’s bones; and therefore such as of their own nature might at any time have been broken; and yet indeed they could not be broken, for that it was otherwise decreed by God: Therefore by hap and chance, concerning their own nature they were not broken; when as notwithstanding they were such as might have been broken, and yet by God’s Decree they remained of necessity unbroken. Again, that Christ from the very time that he took upon him our Human nature was endued with a Mortal body, all Christians do confess; therefore of his own nature he might have been slain by _Herod,_ with the other little Children; but by God’s Decree he could not: ...

For more, see Theodore Beza on God’s decree and Christ’s humanity and death.


----------

